# 2017 Kawasaki KLR 650 Sold



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice dual sport bike. Newer Michelin Anakee tires. Rox bar risers. Upgraded sprocket. I also have a set of barely used Nelson-Rig bags to go on the panniers. It’s never been off road. Just a daily commuter. I have the original mirrors to go with it. 5077 miles. $4,900. I have pictures but unable to load. Shoot me a text and I’ll send them to you. Bike is in excellent condition. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Did I mention 40+mpg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Ttt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

bigtracker said:


> Very nice dual sport bike. Newer Michelin Anakee tires. Rox bar risers. Upgraded sprocket. I also have a set of barely used Nelson-Rig bags to go on the panniers. It’s never been off road. Just a daily commuter. I have the original mirrors to go with it. 5077 miles. $4,900. I have pictures but unable to load. Shoot me a text and I’ll send them to you. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

